# Beware of them



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.break.com/index/russian-fisherman-hit-the-mother-load.html

nuff said.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Holy crap!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol now i hope they eat all they catch...lol..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

are thosew asian carp?????


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Those are pike of some sort. what a shame.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd hate to have to clean all of those. Those fish are stacked up like cordwood. I wonder what is the attraction?


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey ksu - thats what it musta looked like when you and fish on would get together.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Man that film reminded me of when they use to kill those seals in Alaska.With clubs just for there fur and skin them quick left rest to rot.But in Russia theres little meat so bet there going eat them.Why else they getting them like that.Any one remember the seals thing besides me.man it was a sad thing as I seen lot films on it.The seals where very friendly and these guys just come up to them and the seal would just stand there while these guys smashed there heads with what look like shorter then a base ball bat.100 s in hour.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha wtf are they doin?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'd hate to have to clean all of those. Those fish are stacked up like cordwood. I wonder what is the attraction?


It looks like they were trying to go upstream or downstream but these scumbags put what looks like a snow fence under water and trapped them...I thought about this a few times today..so sad


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure why anyone would hate on these guys or call them scumbags. Looks to me like they are working pretty hard in conditions 99% of us wouldn't even venture out in. If you had your volumn up you can tell by the tone of the snow crunch under foot that it is freakin cold out there. Ever been to a region like this? These types of fish traps are probably the only way to commercially catch fish in latitudes where the water is frozen the majority of the time. These fish are clearly being handled and bagged to be processed not being tossed aside. Everyone in the world doesn't enjoy the availablity of some things like we do here. Some places people have to work a little harder and use a little more primative methods to just put a little food on the shelves. You guys are seeing this all wrong.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

papaw,i was wondering who else might see it like i did.
looks can be deceiving.
i also noticed someone just had to use this thread to take a swipe at the amish(which i deleted) as a comparison,that made abosultely no sense,was not remotely related,and only showed the poster's ignorance because of general prejudice toward a particular group of people.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I know those two from Daniels park...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Probably some sort of commercial fishing.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Misfit, I am sorry if you have Amish family or friends I did not mean to offend anyone here with my straw hat joke. I've read tons of posts on here _referring_ to Amish taking more than they should, and agree. I'm neither prejudice nor ignorant. Just thought the joke fit.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

My first guess was commercial fishermen, I noticed the weir system they put in. As long as what they are doing is legal I have no problem with it. That being said, I load the Poacher Hotline number in my cell phone and use it when I see someone violating.

Dan


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Chrominator said:


> I don't know.......looks like there's pleanty of enjoyment being whacked, stacked and packed. Most of us work pretty darn hard in this nation also to earn a living.


Enjoyment? I didn't see a lot of singing and dancing. Looked like they were working pretty hard to me. 
Those fish have to be headed to a market or plant.
Over- harvesting? probably.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

That volume of fish is incredible


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm noticing a pattern here somewhere...

Anyway...there are a lot of videos and pictures out on the net that put people in a tizzy just like this one...before you get all hot and bothered, know your facts about things! This particular scenario leaves a lot to be questioned...AND there were only a few pike in the bunches, not ALL. Hard to tell what species the majority of those fish were and what their intended purpose would be. May be feeding poor homeless people for all we know!

G'Day...


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm noticing a pattern here somewhere...
> 
> Anyway...there are a lot of videos and pictures out on the net that put people in a tizzy just like this one...before you get all hot and bothered, know your facts about things! This particular scenario leaves a lot to be questioned...AND there were only a few pike in the bunches, not ALL. Hard to tell what species the majority of those fish were and what their intended purpose would be. May be feeding poor homeless people for all we know!
> 
> G'Day...


Yes, who knows who is posting this type video... For all we know these could be posted by Animal Rights people... You better believe that fishermen and women are in their sights...

Dan


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

DEFINATELY speaking russian, most likely shot somewhere in Russia, these kinds of commercial fishing methods are commonplace over there. Additionally, I'd hazzard to guess that the temperatures they are working in is somewhere between -10 and -25, but of that I can't be 100%. I can say however, it sure as hell ain't likely to have been filmed in Ohio  I've lived here all my life and that kind of cold is rare...


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Why beat them with a shovel?


----------

